# Favourite Salad?



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Well winter is upon us over here in good old blighty, summer wasn't great this year but then again it never is. In the summer i pretty much live on salads at lunch time and realyl love coming up with new ideas (bacon, egg and sausage salad, what a classic!) but this year i came up with a great one, warm chicken liver and raspberry salad, damn was it good, and its now top of my list of fav salads. What are your favourites? (you dont need to have invented it yourself)


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Can't beat a good Ceasar Salad with Chicken, Bacon and Anchovies.

Or a cheese and walnut salad is nice.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Something with greens, avacado, onion, boiled egg & blue cheese.......yeah, that's the ticket....


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Not one that likes veggies too much. Like potato salad and fruit salad. But I make the fruit salad with real whipped cream in it, so your nutrition goes pretty much out the window. Also a Snickers and apple salad with whipped cream.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

caskwith said:


> i came up with a great one, warm chicken liver and raspberry salad, damn was it good, and its now top of my list of fav salads. What are your favourites? (you dont need to have invented it yourself)


Sounds good.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

cobb.


Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

Spinach, madnarin oranges, almonds, crumbled bacon, and a good spinach dressing. Very tasty and surprisingly refreshing on a hot summers day, also a good palate cleanser because of the citrus if you serve heavier hors devours. Also, very simple and really quick to assemble especially if you use oranges from a jar.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Ceasar is my favorite.

I also like a good fruit salad in the summer.


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

Ceaser or spinnach


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

Smoked Chicken Caesar salad. 
Also a well-made, middle-of-the-road macaroni salad with a mayo based dressing.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I like a salad with a Porterhouse steak in it...hold the lettuce.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I like a salad with a Porterhouse steak in it...hold the lettuce.


I was thinking Prime Rib  salad...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

dunng said:


> I was thinking Prime Rib  salad...


That works too!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I like a salad with a Porterhouse steak in it...hold the lettuce.


As long as you don't order it in Springfield.....Cat salad 

I'm partial to a salad with ham, turkey, and/or chicken diced up in it. Gotta get some meat to offset those greens.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

dunng said:


> I was thinking Prime Rib  salad...


i was thinking..... are we really talking about salads???


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

drevim said:


> As long as you don't order it in Springfield.....Cat salad
> 
> I'm partial to a salad with ham, turkey, and/or chicken diced up in it. Gotta get some meat to offset those greens.


Next time Kerry recommends a restaurant, we gotta go somewhere else...Hell, anywhere else!! :r


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> i was thinking..... are we really talking about salads???


I think anything on a bed of lettuce is "salad". One of the steak houses in town cuts up a 8 oz. sirloin and puts it on a true salad. Me likes it like that.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

drevim said:


> I think anything on a bed of lettuce is "salad". One of the steak houses in town cuts up a 8 oz. sirloin and puts it on a true salad. Me likes it like that.


I could live with that...just hold the lettuce. :r


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

caskwith said:


> Well winter is upon us over here in good old blighty, summer wasn't great this year but then again it never is. In the summer i pretty much live on salads at lunch time and realyl love coming up with new ideas (bacon, egg and sausage salad, what a classic!) but this year i came up with a great one, warm chicken liver and raspberry salad, damn was it good, and its now top of my list of fav salads. What are your favourites? (you dont need to have invented it yourself)


That sounds awsome Chris! Salad with organ meat,who'd a thunk


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

I have to second that motion - just fresh outta the oil chicken livers makes a great salad with some tomatoes, onions and butter lettuce.

But my favorite salad is a greek-inspired salad:

Butter lettuce
Raddichio
Endive
Kalamata Olives
Feta cheese
Lots and lotsa fresh tomatoes
A leetle red onion
Pepperoncini hot peppers
Ginger dressing

Oh mama mama, whadda spicy salad bursting with flavor!!! If you really want to make it da bomb, put some hot chicken livers on top!! Hee hee!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

The Bistro Steak Salad at "Peckers", in Lake Ozark, MO. 

Lots of greens, bacon, chopped nuts, raspberry vinegrette dressing & steak...lots of steak. :dr


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

cigar no baka said:


> I have to second that motion - just fresh outta the oil chicken livers makes a great salad with some tomatoes, onions and butter lettuce.
> 
> But my favorite salad is a greek-inspired salad:
> 
> ...


Now that sounds awsome too:dr


----------



## kkc (Jul 11, 2006)

My favorite dinner salad:

Mixed green lettuce
Grilled red, green and yellow pepper
Grilled asparagus
feta cheese
grilled chicken
dressing of rasberry chipote sauce mixed with balsamic vinegar and olive oil

I make this all the time for lunch guests (especially during warm days to serve on the terrace)...they rave over it calling it the best salad they ever had! I totally agree with them!!!!!!!!!! :dr  :dr


----------



## scotth (Jul 1, 2006)

My favorite salad:

Mixed Baby Greens
Medium Sized Shrimp
Halved Cherry Tomatos
Diced Avacado
Chopped Red Onion
Finely Shredded Parrano Cheese
Sunflower Seeds
Rapsberry Walnut Vinegarette 

Scott


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> Now that sounds awsome too:dr


Wow, a compliment from the Jungle Elder, I'm honored and humbled


----------



## Full Bodied Bruce (Aug 9, 2006)

Italian with a blue cheese vinagrette and of course anchovies. And of course that good old Betty Crocker style potato salad.:dr


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Some great sounding salads there! and im glad to see a fellow offal lover!

chicken livers make a great salad, the flavour is mild (for liver) and the warm liver compliments perfectly the chilled salad leaves. The bacon adds a little flavour and some saltiness, the chorizo adds some spice and flavour. and the raspberry dressing (receipe below) has a nice shrpness that cuts through the fat in the livers and bacon. for those who would like to make this salad here is my receipe, although obviously add what you want and remove what you dont like (you could remove it all and replace with a steak if you prefer  )

Salad:

Mixed leaves of your choice
Tomatoes, cherry work well (sungold are best)
Chicken livers, slice into large peices (halves normaly) and pan fried but still pink in the centre, serve hot
capers
a few fresh juniper berries if you can get them
pine nuts for crunch
croutons fried in the bacon/chorizo oil for more crunch
a few whole raspberrys (i use defrosted raspberrys from the freezer as we grow them)
bacon lardons fried until crisp and then drained, serve hot
chorizo slices fried and served hot 


Raspberry dressing:

crushed fresh raspberrys (or frozen)
raspberry vinaeger
dijon mustard
olive oil
salt and black pepper
honey (if too sour)

the dressing should be quite sharp to cut through the oils and fat in the salad, i would also suggest dressing the leaves lightly first, then assemble the salad and dress the livers and bacon afterwards.

enjoy!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

cigar no baka said:


> Wow, a compliment from the Jungle Elder, I'm honored and humbled


a hungry one at that...


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

I like taco salads


----------



## ezthefix (Dec 23, 2005)

tazziedevil said:


> I like taco salads


:tpd: oh yeah!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

tazziedevil said:


> I like taco salads


Those are awesome...I like them with beef, cheese, guacamole, tortillas, and oh yeah.....hold the lettuce!! :r


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

:r Im so suprised that no one sed "tossed salad" :r


----------

